

Ask HN: Why is it not possible to edit your comments after some time? - Sember

I have a comment I would like to edit because it has my e-mail in it and I would like to remove that, but I can't which is weird.
======
nkurz
It's a conscious trade-off. One fear is that having comments that are edited
after the discussion has taken place will reduce the utility of the future
archive. There is also the hope that the current window-of-edit policy
encourages people to do a better job the first time while still allowing them
to catch silly errors.

I'm pretty sure that if you ask nicely by email that you can find an admin who
will remove your email for you. Just wondering --- is there a reason you feel
you have to remove it at this point?

~~~
Sember
Well the reason is that it shows up in google when searching for my name and
I'd rather not have my e-mail widely available like that, especially for
spammers. Thanks for the tip I'll ask the admins!

